

Microsoft’s SharePoint Thrives in the Recession - davi
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/07/microsofts-sharepoint-thrives-in-the-recession

======
davi
Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=215527>

Have HN's impressions of the tool change since this discussion?

I didn't know Microsoft was doing anything like this.

~~~
nailer
I have to use it daily, the latest release still has the following issues:

* No friendly URLs, with HTML escaping everywhere and typically unreadable URLs of 4-500 characters.

* Well known issues with URLs longer than 100 characters, which doesn't bode well with the above issue.

* Allowing users to create files and folders that may trigger the above issues.

* Data loss when moving content between sites, particularly losing the entire revision history.

* Moves breaking all URLs due to lack of redirects.

* Problems with large files, compounded with Sharepoint exposing itself via SMB and allowing users to create shared files.

* No simple end-user revision rollback, although history is available, is typically isn't exposed.

